# ipod freeze



## Gamin (30 Mai 2003)

j'ai un ipod 30 Go et il est resté freezé sur le réglage de la date en mode rétroéclairé...

comment fait-on pour le forcer à s'éteindre? j'ai déjà essayé la façon traditionnelle...


----------



## Foguenne (31 Mai 2003)

As.tu fait un reset ?
Pour faire un reset tu appuyes en même temps sur la touche "menu" et sur la touche "play" pendant 5 secondes (le temps que ton iPod redémarre.)
Je doid régulièrement faire un petit reset ce qui ne pose pas de problème même si ça m'inquiétait au début.


----------

